# acturacy of first scan?



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi just wondered if you can help?
i had my first scan on friday which was 6+1(ec was 28th june et 28th)and was so pleased to see one ges sac yolk sac and fetal pole with pumping hb  .the sonographer dated me 5+6 for the size of the sac MSD 13x11x12mm and the crl at 3mm.is is normal for you dates to be changed by a couple of days at this stage i know they carn't exactly pinpoint when the emmbie implants?and is the size of the emmbie normal for this stage?there are so many variations on the net i'm a bit worried that bubs is a little small some sites say 2-4mm some say more i know they grow 1mm a day from 6 weeks.
just looking for a bit of reassurance really have another scan booked for 8th aug which will make me 7+6 according to sonographers dates.
thanks for any advice.
love poopy.xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, two days isn't a big difference, and all scanners measure slightly differently.  Try not to read too much into what you find on the internet, if they were concerned that it was small, they would have said something to you to try and prepare you,

Let me know how the next scan goes,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks will do i so very hard not to stress over every little thing when its takes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long to get here. 
will let you know.the sonographer was pretty impressed to actually get the hb so early so thats got to be a good thing really  .
thanks for your reply.
poopy.xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I was told by the consultant when she got my hb at 6+1wks, that when I walked in the door, my chances of miscarriage were 25%, and on seeing the heartbeat at that stage, it was now 4%,

Hope that helps to destress you a bit, I know it did for me (well, for at least 5 minutes anyway!!)


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah that does help i had read that somewhere aswell.just need to fastforward now to the 8th aug.its just one hurdle after another this being pg lark  .
thankyou so much 
love poopy.xxx


----------

